# Home on Leave



## Tucsonred

Well, it was great to see my son after 10 months in Iraq!! (it only took him 6 days to get home...LOL) My 2 yr old grandson was taking a nap...but we got my 4 yr old grand daugher good!! My DIL went to the airport, when they got down the street my son called and was talking to my grand daughter...I told her tell daddy your biggest wish!! "My biggest wish daddy is that you would come home!" (I'm timing this looking out the window at him) She saw him at the door but it just didn't sink in at first..she told him on the phone "I'll call you right back" then it hit her who was at the door. 
Well, I'm not a real good "story teller" but it was so cute!! She had no clue he was coming home..
The 2 yr old for the first couple of mins kept looking at daddy then to daddy's picture!! Finally he decided yep...that's my daddy!! 
I would like to thank everyone for all the support, not only for our family but for all the familys....this seems to be the only place I can really share...ya'll are 2 cool!! 
Linda


----------



## bear hide

Wow Red, that brought some tears and a warm fuzzy. What a great story. The thanks go to your Son and all who serve and protect.


----------



## DCW

I'm happy to hear that he is home safe with his family! Be sure to tell him thanks for me.

David


----------



## Saltstalker

God Bless you all , and Thanks for his service ! Glad he is home safe !


----------



## Coastal Quest

Thanks for his service. Glad he is home safe. God bless you all.


----------



## SoccerMomma

Does he have to go back? In any case, the story is priceless as was the feeling of knowing that your grandbaby was indeed happy to see her daddy (almost a year in the life of a 4 year old is a lot of time--glad she recognized him).


----------



## capt henry

bring you and your son to poc i will take you out on a day of fishing free

henry


----------



## Tucsonred

Thank you Capt!! I just got this..they are going to San Antonio for the weekend (without kids!!) Then he has to leave thursday (the 19th)...it is greatly appreciated!! 
Linda


----------



## Roger

Great Story


----------



## Tucsonred

Well..that was a fast 18 days!! Getting off work in about 30 mins..going home to get my son and his family then we're off to the airport!! He's back in the "sand-box" for 5 months 8 days (ummmm..but who's counting)!! 
Thank you for all the comments..(and fishing offers) it's greatly appreicated!! 
Linda


----------



## Tucsonred

Well, I didn't want to start a new thread but wanted to share that my son was promoted to Sgt on March 1st when he got back to Iraq. Hit an IED while he was on a dozer...dozer is ok!! J/K both he and the dozer were ok!! Then yesterday we found out that instead of coming home the end of July, he will be home July 4th!! Yippeee!! 4 wks early!! My DIL went and bought him the car he wanted yesterday and we are gonna take it to Ft Benning, Ga. in a couple of weeks so it will be there when he gets in!! MY prayers will continue for not only him while he is still there, but for all of our men and women serving our great country!! God bless!!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Congratulations to your son.
May God's hand protect him while he is serving a greater cause.


----------



## Crispito

Thank You and Be Proud of what he is doing! 

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
Cm3


----------

